# LONDON - Bomb Threat



## Cavblacks (16 May 2011)

It may be just that.. a threat and I hope nothing comes of it. But anyone in central London please be extra careful and vigilant

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...Dissidents_Issue_Coded_Bomb_Threat_For_London


----------



## lily1 (16 May 2011)

I'm staying well away from London thanks for the warning


----------



## millhouse (16 May 2011)

Yes, it appears it is all starting to happen again.


----------



## Dizzle (16 May 2011)

lily1 said:



			I'm staying well away from London thanks for the warning
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not all of us can do this, my head office is based in London...


----------



## badattitude (16 May 2011)

you cant live your life in fear, that is how these people win. I was living in London two minutes walk from Victoria Station the last time there were a lot of bomb threats. i heard the blast at the station and also the one at the Houses of Parliament. Many occasions there were when roiads were closed near us for security reasons . I previously worked as teenager in the Wimpy in Oxford Street that got blown up. We often got bomb threats there. I was interviewed by the police after a paticularly nasty one the weekend that Harrods got blasted. I do not change my life at all, you cannot. As I said before if you live in fear, they win.


----------



## Jane_Lou (16 May 2011)

badattitude said:



			you cant live your life in fear, that is how these people win. I was living in London two minutes walk from Victoria Station the last time there were a lot of bomb threats. i heard the blast at the station and also the one at the Houses of Parliament. Many occasions there were when roiads were closed near us for security reasons . I previously worked as teenager in the Wimpy in Oxford Street that got blown up. We often got bomb threats there. I was interviewed by the police after a paticularly nasty one the weekend that Harrods got blasted. I do not change my life at all, you cannot. As I said before if you live in fear, they win.
		
Click to expand...

Agree fully.

I lived was living on St Peters Street at the time of the St Albans bomb, it was terrifying at the time ( we were just outside the cordon and the only properties not evacuated for some reason which led to a sleepless night) but life went on.


----------



## Alec Swan (16 May 2011)

WHAT   and after we gave the ungrateful bastards 12 points in the Eurovision nonsense?

Right,  that's it.  I hope at the next rugby ints.  they loose. 

Alec.
Ets,  Sod 'em!! a.


----------



## Cavblacks (16 May 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			WHAT   and after we gave the ungrateful bastards 12 points in the Eurovision nonsense?

Right,  that's it.  I hope at the next rugby ints.  they loose. 

Alec.
Ets,  Sod 'em!! a.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha that did make me chuckle! 

I agree, I live NW London and me and my flatmates all work central, makes me much more "aware" but I cant really put my life on stop


----------



## Luci07 (16 May 2011)

Ditto - I normally spend a couple of days at clients in the city and won't stop. The only time I have ever rearranged my diary was due to the last large protests going on. I will be careful, everyone is on super alert but life goes on.

Have to say, having had to go to the US last week for sales kick off, I was a little more edgy going through security!


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 May 2011)

"There have been almost 100 bombing incidents in Northern Ireland in the past year.
PSNI officers and bomb disposal experts dealt with 99 alerts involving a viable device in 2010/11, a number of which exploded. The total is nearly double the 50 incidents the year before."

Any clampet can nip into a coinbox, say 'Martha Pope', or abandon an empty gas cannister with some wires taped on and cause a security alert. The police HAVE to take it seriously, does it stop people going to work, going about their business? Does it jack.
Please don't let a bunch of twunts whose number means they could just about fit into the back of a Transit van stop you going about your daily life.

Think about everything that London has been through and everything that has been thrown at her...these clampets are not worth even talking about.


----------



## Spudlet (16 May 2011)

badattitude said:



			you cant live your life in fear, that is how these people win. I was living in London two minutes walk from Victoria Station the last time there were a lot of bomb threats. i heard the blast at the station and also the one at the Houses of Parliament. Many occasions there were when roiads were closed near us for security reasons . I previously worked as teenager in the Wimpy in Oxford Street that got blown up. We often got bomb threats there. I was interviewed by the police after a paticularly nasty one the weekend that Harrods got blasted. I do not change my life at all, you cannot. *As I said before if you live in fear, they win.*

Click to expand...

Amen to that! 

Although, I actually do think I prefer bomb threats to Jeward. Can we work out some kind of exchange rate here? Say, we'll have one clampet (top word) bomb scare in exchange for each dodgy pop act we can send back?


----------



## xxlindeyxx (15 July 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			WHAT   and after we gave the ungrateful bastards 12 points in the Eurovision nonsense?

Right,  that's it.  I hope at the next rugby ints.  they loose. 

Alec.
Ets,  Sod 'em!! a.
		
Click to expand...

how dare you say that about my country after all its englands fault that there is an I.R.A in the 1st place


----------



## Tinkerbee (15 July 2011)

xxlindeyxx said:



			how dare you say that about my country after all its englands fault that there is an I.R.A in the 1st place
		
Click to expand...

I lol'd.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (15 July 2011)

xxlindeyxx said:



			how dare you say that about my country after all its englands fault that there is an I.R.A in the 1st place
		
Click to expand...

hear, hear- my mother was irish so cut it out,Alec--also i prefer to watch Ireland play rugby than the bleddy English.


----------



## xxlindeyxx (15 July 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			hear, hear- my mother was irish so cut it out,Alec--also i prefer to watch Ireland play rugby than the bleddy English.
		
Click to expand...

thanks i'm glad someone knows history.i wasn't trying to be rude or mean its just i felt very insulted by what alec said


----------



## Mike007 (16 July 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			hear, hear- my mother was irish so cut it out,Alec--also i prefer to watch Ireland play rugby than the bleddy English.
		
Click to expand...

And in the 60,s when the catholics were being got at and the british army were sent in TO PROTECT THEM, IRA stood for "I ran away".


----------



## CorvusCorax (16 July 2011)

There once was a great saying about the Troubles (how funny and how understated and typically north of Ireland, bombings, shootings, killings, and they call it 'trouble') "If you think you understand what's going on here, you don't really know what's going on".


----------



## Bedlam (17 July 2011)

Calm down guys! 

Those of us who live and work in London are used to this, and will carry on living and working in London regardless.


----------



## Alec Swan (23 July 2011)

Bedlam said:



			Calm down guys! .......
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!  My comment was offered in a light hearted fashion.  It wasn't intended to offend anyone,  it was a joke,  or an attempt at one,  anyway! 

Alec.


----------

